# Sewa Of GURU



## Sikh80 (Dec 10, 2007)

kvnu jwnY pRB qum@rI syvw ] (805-8, iblwvlu, mÚ 5)
Who can know the value of serving You, God?
eyks ibnu nwhI ko dUjw ] (805-10, iblwvlu, mÚ 5)
There is no other than the One Lord.
 qum@ hI jwnhu ApnI pUjw ]2] (805-10, iblwvlu, mÚ 5)
You alone know Your worship and adoration. ||2||
The gift of the service to the Lord is bestowed upon the devotee by Lord. Those are lucky ones who are given this gift of devotional worship. That humble servant of the Lord is pleasing to his Lord God who day and night, performs devotional worship, day and night. Disregarding his own honor, he sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord. [SGGS 879] The Lord protects the honor of His humble servants; He is the Lover of His devotees - He makes them His own. The Lord's servants are very dear to the Lord; they chant the Word of the Lord's Bani.[SGGS 668]. The Lord's servants are very dear to the Lord; they chant the Word of the Lord's Bani. True Devotion is to remain dead while yet alive.[SGGS-365-1]Through devotional worship of the Lord, liberation and bliss are obtained.The Lord is the Lover of His devotees; He inspires them to perform devotional worship.[SGGS –159]


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 19, 2007)

hir syvw mih prm inDwnu ] (375-4, Awsw, mÚ 5)
In the Lord's service, are the greatest treasures.
 hir syvw muiK AMimRq nwmu ]1] (375-4, Awsw, mÚ 5)
Serving the Lord, the Ambrosial Naam comes into one's mouth. ||1||
siqguru syiv sBY Pl pweI ]1] (375-8, Awsw, mÚ 5)
Serving the True Guru, all rewards are obtained.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 19, 2007)

kwhy eyk ibnw icqu lweIAY ] (379-18, Awsw, mÚ 5)
Why center your consciousness on any other than the Lord?
 aUTq bYTq sovq jwgq sdw sdw hir iDAweIAY ]1] rhwau ] (379-18, Awsw, mÚ 5)
Sitting down, standing up, sleeping and waking, forever and ever, meditate on the Lord. ||1||Pause||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 19, 2007)

-deleted-


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 19, 2007)

*True seva according to Sikh scriptures must be without desire (nishkam), in humility (nimarta), with purity of intention (hirda suddh), with sincerity (chit lae) and in utter selflessness (vichon aap gavae). Such seva for the Sikh is the doorway to dignity as well as to mukti (liberation). "If one earns merit here through seva, one will get a seat of honour in His Court hereafter. (Guru Granth Sahib, p. 26)

*And this is why is hard to be a gursikh.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

dws dwsqx Bwie imitAw iqnw gauxu ] (397-10, Awsw, mÚ 5)
Those servants, who lovingly perform the Lord's service, are freed from the cycle of reincarnati


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

nwmu idRVu kir Bgiq hir kI BlI pRB kI syv ]3] (405-10, Awsw, mÚ 5)
Implant the Naam within, perform devotional worship to the Lord and serve God - this is good. ||3||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

Service is best Occupation
siqguru syvy krxI swrI ]3] (412-6, Awsw, mÚ 1)
Serving the True Guru is the best occupation. ||3||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Service:If HE wishes* 
gur kI syvw so kry ijsu Awip krwey ] (421-1, Awsw, mÚ 1)
*He alone serves the Guru, whom the Lord Himself inspires to do so.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

gur kI syvw KrI suKwlI ijs no Awip krwey ] (246-13, gauVI, mÚ 3)
Serving the Guru brings great peace; they alone do it, whom the Lord inspires to do so.
nwmo bIjy nwmo jMmY nwmo mMin vswey ] (246-13, gauVI, mÚ 3)
They plant the seed of the Name, and the Name sprouts within; the Name abides within the mind.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

gur kI syvw KrI suKwlI ijs no Awip krwey ] (246-13, gauVI, mÚ 3)
*Serving the Guru brings great peace; they alone do it, whom the Lord inspires to do so.*
nwmo bIjy nwmo jMmY nwmo mMin vswey ] (246-13, gauVI, mÚ 3)
*They plant the seed of the Name, and the Name sprouts within; the Name abides within the mind.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sangat and Service
aUqm sMgiq aUqmu hovY ] (414-3, Awsw, mÚ 1)
In the uplifting society, one is uplifted.
 gux kau DwvY Avgx DovY ] (414-4, Awsw, mÚ 1)
He chases after virtue and washes off his sins.
 ibnu gur syvy shju n hovY ]7] (414-4, Awsw, mÚ 1)
Without serving the Guru, celestial poise is not obtained.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Removal of self conceit
kir syvih pUrw siqgurU BuK jwie lih myrI ] (451-1, Awsw, mÚ 4)
He serves the Perfect True Guru, and his hunger and self-conceit are eliminated.
 gurisKw kI BuK sB geI iqn ipCY hor Kwie GnyrI ] (451-1, Awsw, mÚ 4)
The hunger of the Gursikh is totally eliminated; indeed, many others are satisfied through them


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

sqgur kI syvw gwKVI isru dIjY Awpu gvwie ] (27-8, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
*It is very difficult to serve the True Guru. Surrender your head; give up your selfishness.*


----------

